# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Địa chỉ web hay >  Tip thắt cà vạt cho quý ông đúng cách

## viet_lequang

Bạn đang lo lắng ko biết thắt kiểu cà vạt nào là hợp mang mình? Rất đơn giản! Bạn chỉ việc chọn cho mình 1 mẫu cà vạt, đứng trước gương và khiến cho theo bí quyết hướng dẫn của cavat.com là bạn đã trở nên 1 chuyên gia phong cách theo cá tính của riêng bạn. Hoặc ví như sở hữu ai ngừng thi côngĐây đang nhờ bạn viện trợ để tư vấn cho họ cách thức thắt cà vạt như thế nào để tạo ấn tượng trước mọi người, thì bạn sẽ là người chỉ dẫn hoàn hảo và giỏi để trợ giúp họ lúc bạn đã xem qua các bí quyết chỉ dẫn sau đây về bí quyết thắt cà vạt của chúng tôi:
*Kiểu Half Windsor*
Half Windsor là phiên bản thuận tiện hơn hầu hết so sở hữu phiên bản hồ hết truyền thống. 1 Lúc bạn trở thành “cao thủ” mang kiểu thắt này, kiểu thắt nguyên thủy sẽ chẳng thể khiến khó bạn.
mặc dầu kiểu thắt caravat này đòi hỏi tương đối rộng rãi kĩ thuật song nó vẫn được biết tới như một nút thắt lý tưởng mà phái mạnh ưa chuộng.
Dù đã được giản lược đi hơi rộng rãi so mang kiểu thắt ban sơ, song sở hữu sự kiểu cách thức, Half Windsor chừng như chỉ thích hợp sở hữu môi trường công sở.

Điểm nổi bật:
Kích cỡ: làng nhàng
Độ cân xứng: tương hợp
Độ khó: Vừa phải
Phong cách: Công sở/Hàng ngày
Cổ áo: Cổ bẻ rộng cỡ làng nhàng (medium-width spread collar)
Thao tác chi tiết:
Giống như bước trước tiên của Four in Hand, kéo mảnh lớn lên trên mảnh nhỏ.
Gấp mảnh to ra sau mảnh nhỏ.
Kéo mảnh lớn lên phía trên.
Kéo mảnh to xuống như hình 4.
chuyển động mảnh to qua mảnh nhỏ như hình 5.
Kéo mảnh lớn lên trên qua khe.
Luồn mảnh lướn qua nút thắt phái dưới.
*Kiểu Full Windsor Tie Knot*
Đây là cách thắt lý tưởng cho các dịp trọng thể sở hữu tính chất lịch sự. Nút thắt dày, rộng, hình tam giác và hoàn toàn cân đối.
bí quyết thắt này cực kỳ thích hợp có kiểu áo vói cổ rộng và thường xuất hiện nhiều trong tiệc cưới, diễn thuyết và buổi họp quan trọng.

Điểm nổi bật:
Kích cỡ: lớn
Độ cân xứng: tương xứng
Độ khó: Vừa phải
Phong cách: Công sở/Hàng ngày
Cổ áo: Cổ bẻ rộng (wide spread collar – tạo góc sắp bằng 180 độ)
Thao tác chi tiết:
Đặt phần mảnh lớn len trên mảnh nhỏ.
Kéo mảnh lớn ra phía sau, lên trên qua khe nói quanh nói quẩn cổ.
Kéo mảnh lớn qua mảnh nhỏ theo hướng đầu tiên ở bước 1.
Gấp mảnh lớn ra đằng sau mảnh nhỏ.
Kéo mảnh to lên trên như hình 5.
Sau ngừng thi côngĐây luồn nó xuống khe về phía như ở bước 4.
Gấp mảnh lớn qua mảnh nhỏ.
Kéo mảnh lớn lên phía trên qua khe một lần nữa như bước hai.
Luồn nó qua nút thắt.
Bạn có thể tham khảo thêm nhiều cách thắt cà vát nhanh nữa tại đây: *[replacer_a]*

----------

